# Dell inspiring 5558 system problems after boot



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

After rebooting my laptop has major system problems after recent update

1)Error message update components must be repaired 2)potential windows update data base error detected 0x80070490 - fixed

The pc has the following problems:
Unable for logon with pin , needed pw
No update history
No network connection or network, cannot view router in browser
No printer connection or viewed in network
No event viewer
No system restore
No restore point
Volume shadow copy service error more info 0x80042302

Dism restore health will not function, image unknown
Window repair in window will not function


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Are you logging in with your Microsoft ID? or a Local User profile? 
Your User Profile may have become corrupted. 
If you can, login with a different User Profile, Or if you can Enable the Hidden Administrator, you then can fix the corrupted profile, or create a new profile with admin rights, If everything works, then copy your personal files to the new profile and use that. This is for Windows 7 but you do the same thing for 10: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/14039/windows-7-fix-corrupted-user-profile


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

I am logged on with my Microsoft account. I a activated the hidden user with net user administrator / active :yes. But the dism command does not work - "option unknown. Error 87.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

I logged in again as hidden admin and was able to run dism restore health and sfc /scannow and no corruption found.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

edge10 said:


> I logged in again as hidden admin and was able to run dism restore health and sfc /scannow and no corruption found.


While logged into the hidden admin account, create a new administrator local account, reboot and log into it. Check if the problems you listed in post #1 persist.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If the problems no longer exist in the new account, copy your personal files to the new profile and use that. Follow the instructions in the second link in post #2.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Stancestans said:


> While logged into the hidden admin account, create a new administrator local account, reboot and log into it. Check if the problems you listed in post #1 persist.


I created the admin local acct and still have the same problems. I ran dism restore health and sfc and no corruption found. Still same problems.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If doing a System Restore to a time before this happened didn't help, then you should backup your personal files to a USB HDD, then you can run the Restore to Factory Settings.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Can a usb flash drive be used instead of a hdd?

What causes this type of corruption? Even the Dell system restore will not work from Windows. I am guessing it work from the boot menu as will the Windows recovery.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Yes, you can use a USB Flash Drive, but why do that? you have a Recovery Partition on your computer with all the drivers required and previously loaded programs that came with the computer. If you follow the instructions in the video, it will take you to Recovery outside of Windows where it will reinstall to Factory Default settings.


----------

